# Impersonation of a user to start an application



## domyrat (Feb 28, 2013)

I am having a problem here with impersonation of users.
What i need to do is to set all domain users from one group to impersonate one domain user which needs to start one .exe process on the server. I really don't know how to do it exactly. Can someone please help me out?


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

This might be of use:
http://www.robotronic.de/runasspcEn.html


----------

